# Pc fährt runter bei SERIOUS SAM 3 ?!?!?!



## DJJay (8. Januar 2012)

*Pc fährt runter bei SERIOUS SAM 3 ?!?!?!*

Hi Leute,
Ich habe ein problem habe mir gestern das spiel Serious Sam 3 gekauft und habe es installiert doch wenn ich das starte bei steam geht der pc aus und macht quasi ein neustart ? habe das spiel mehrmal instaliert per cd und auch direkt geladen bei steam der fehler ist immer noch da dann habe ich den pc komplett neu installiert und alles ist ordnungs gemäß installiert und mit den neusten treibern versehen ich bin wirklich ratlos den spiele wie BAttlefield 3 laufen bei mir auf ultra in high end grafik bitte um hilfe danke

Mein pc ist erst ca vor 2 monaten komplett neu aufgebaut wurden hier mal paar daten : CPU = AMD Fx4100 (Quadcore 3,6 gHz ), Mainboard = Gigabyte 870 A - USB 3, Arbeitsspeicher = 8 Gigabyte von G.Skill ( 3,25 gb verwendbar), Grafikkarte = Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct CU II und das betriebssystem Windows 7 ultimate 32 Bit

PS: Ich bekomme auch keine Fehler Meldung hab den lade kreiß auf dem mausanzeiger und dann fährt er fest und sofort neustart 

MFG DJJay


----------



## Mothman (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo.
Dabei könnte es sich um einen eingebauten Selbstschutz vor schlechter Unterhaltungssoftware deines Computers handeln. Erkennt er ranzige Weichware, startet er sich aus Panik neu.


Hast du die automatischen Updates bei Steam aktiviert? Vielleicht ja nicht, und das Spiel braucht einen Patch?
Ansonsten mal probieren die Spieldateien auf Fehler zu prüfen. In den Spieleigenschaften in Steam auf den Reiter "lokale Dateien" klicken und dort "Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen" anklicken.
Vielleicht hast du da noch Reste der korrupten Installation oder so .. man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht ist auch das Netzteil zu schwach und der PC macht deshalb nen Neustart. Wieviel Ampere hast du auf den 12V Leitungen bei einer 560Ti solltest du minimum ein 400W Netzteil mit sagen wir mal konstanten 22A /12V haben. Was für ein Netzteil benutzt du?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2012)

Wie siehts denn mit den Temperaturen bei Grafikkarte und CPU aus?

Bei mir war das Gleiche nämlich 2-mal bei BF3 passiert und ich hab dann festgestellt, dass die CPU zu heiß wurde.

_Edit_ Ups ich sehe grad, dass das ja schon beim Start passiert. Hmm...


----------



## DJJay (8. Januar 2012)

also mein netztteil hat 550 watt und 30A das reicht ja eig denn wie gesagt BF3 läuft auf voll ultra einstellung ... zu den updates das hab ich shcon öfters gemahct und jedesmal installiert er was habs getsern 20 mal hintereinander gemacht ohne witz und der installiert immer was ... das patch habe ich schon hat er gleich bei der instalation automatisch gemacht..  habe den seitendeckel ab  und habbe bei volllast  max bei der grafikkarte 45-50°c ...

habe ein screenshot von steam gemacht nachdem er diese prüfung durchgeführt hat


----------



## Crysisheld (8. Januar 2012)

also die temps sind ok, aber es kommt halt drauf an, ob das netzteil konstant die leistung bringt. ich hatte auch mal so ein 500W Netzteil und da hat er immer wenn viel los war nen Neustart gemacht. Dann hab ich ein Enermax gekauft und seit dem habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. Sobald die Grafikkarte mehr Strom zieht scheint und das Netzteil nicht konstant die 20 oder von mir aus 30Amps liefert gibt es eine Stromschwankung und der Rechner macht einen Neustart. 

Probier mal ein anderes Netzteil.


----------



## DJJay (8. Januar 2012)

und warum sollte das bei einem so schwachen spiel passieren die anforderungen sind ja im vergleich zu BF3 lachhaft?und die kombi netztteil und die 560 gtx hat ein kollege auch und der kann das spielen komischerweise  und der hat auch noch nen 6 kerner und größeres mainboard


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2012)

Eine einfache, nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Möglichkeit:
Vielleicht ist der neue Rechner einfach zu anspruchsvoll und mag "Serious Sam" einfach nicht


----------



## Crysisheld (9. Januar 2012)

DJJay schrieb:


> und warum sollte das bei einem so schwachen spiel passieren die anforderungen sind ja im vergleich zu BF3 lachhaft?und die kombi netztteil und die 560 gtx hat ein kollege auch und der kann das spielen komischerweise und der hat auch noch nen 6 kerner und größeres mainboard


 
Na wenn du doch eh alles weißt, muss ich ja meine Zeit nicht verschwenden und versuchen dir zu helfen. Nur mal zur Info! Es geht nicht um die Anforderungen die ein Spiel hat. Es kommt auf den Programmcode an und die Architektur des Programmcodes. Es gibt Spiele die beanspruchen die Grafikkarte viel schlimmer weil die Programmierung schlecht bzw. nicht Resourcen schonend erfolgt ist. Schau dir mal z.B. Alcatraz von City Interactive an...


----------



## lancelotti (11. Januar 2012)

Ich tippe mal auf nen Bluescreen mit automatischem neustart. 

Schalte mal den automatischen neustart bei fehlern ab und schau mal was dann passiert.

Kleine Frage am Rande : 8gb Ram aber ein 32bit Betriebssystem ??

Gruß
lancelotti


----------



## DJJay (12. Januar 2012)

also nen bluescreen hab ich nicht also sieht man zu mindest nicht wo stellt man das denn um? ja hatte mein pc ja aufgerüstet und das letzte teil wird dann das windows sein als 64 bit version


----------



## lancelotti (12. Januar 2012)

Start >>  Systemsteuerung >> System >> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen >> Starten und Wiederherstellen 

>>Einstellungen >> Automatisch Neustart durchführen deaktivieren (Häkchen entfernen).

Gruß
lancelotti


----------



## RaOTol (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo ,
nachdem ich nun ca. 2 Wochen gegoogelt gemacht getan habe, gibt es eine Lösung.
Bulldozer CPU,s vertragen sich nicht mit Steam. Warum auch immer.
Bei vielen half das neue BIOs( bei mir nicht) und/oder neue Mainboardtreiber.
Bei Steam fand ich im Forum die Lösung für mich, die wohl einigen anderen auch geholfen hat.

MAn benötigt im Moment ein "Patch" namens "Orochi ceg" für diese Bulldozerproblem. Das hilft nicht grundsätzlich aber oft.
Download von: https://rapidshare.com/files/2093506091/Orochi-CEG.zip
Ihr findet in dem Ordner 3 Dateien. Entpacken...orochi ceg satrten .Den Rest im Ordner braucht ihr nicht ausführen oder anwenden. Das Programm muß vor dem Spielen ausgeführt werden und jedesmal beim SPielestart aufs neue! Der schwarze Bildschirm der beim ausführen aufgeht muß bleiben, auch wenn dort steht" zum schliessen drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste"!  ACHTUNG :Nur für AMD Bulldozer. Bei Pentium enstehen durch das Prog. BSOD !!!

Ich habe hier nur das weitergegeben was andere gefunden haben. Damit es aber für andere wiederum etwas leichter wird zu diesem Problem was zu finden, schreibe ich hier.

Mit dem Vorgänger BIOs meines MB konnte ich Serious Sam noch starten, hatte aber eine FPS Bandbreite von 0,5 bis 12 und das LAden des Spiels benötigte ca 7 min.
Nach Biosupdate und Driverupdate fürs Motherboard bekam ich immer einen  BSOD (a clock interrupt was not received.....) direkt beim Start des Spiels. Das aber nur für die die es noch Interessiert...
Ich hoffe das ist hier zu finden und hat auch dir geholfen.
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## smooth1980 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre an eurer Stelle vorsichtig. Am ende ist euer Steam Account weg . wer weiß was dieses Programm im Hintergrund alles aufzeichnet.


----------



## Mellsei (2. März 2012)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem ... Mein Fazit : Sinnlos -.- ich hab das SS3 runtergekickt .. hat für mich keinen Sinn gemacht =D


----------

